# Ground lights



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

A few years ago I bought an undecorated USAT 44 tonner and painted it to match the near prototype that ran on the Washington & Old Dominion RR, a local fallen flag which operated nearby until the 1960s. Although the USAT model arrived with cracked axles, after a trip back to USAT it became a real workhorse on our layout, pulling a track cleaner and small freight consists. About a year ago it suffered a melted sideframe and internal wiring, due to a short, and it went to the back bench. 

I finally got it back in running shape with a replacement sideframe. I put an ESU sound decoder in it and reworked the lights a bit. Now the cab light can be switched on and off independently from the headlights. I also added "ground lights." 

From what I've been able to tell, it was common for diesel switchers to have "ground lights" positioned under the frame at the trucks. These lights enabled the crew to see the ties/ballast as they went along, making it easier to tell how fast they were going. Steam engines gave the crew feedback by the speed and frequency of the "chuffs," but with a diesel doing yard switching apparently you needed a visual reference at night and the ground lights provided it. I'm not sure if the prototype GE 44 tonner had them or not, but this one does now. 

I took 4 small (3mm) "warm white" leds from a string of Christmas lights and wired them in series with a CL2 led driver. Then I cut small sections of 1/4 dowel and drilled them out with a 1/8 bit. The led fit in nicely. I hot-glued the lights to the underside of the frame at the center post of the trucks, then painted them black. 



When the lights are off they are only visible if you're looking for them. 

Voila:



It reminds me a little bit of those guys who put the illegal "ground effects" lights under their cars. I may have to dim them some with a resistor. The decoder allows you to dim the lights by setting cvs, but since the CL2 tries to provide 20 milliamps no matter what the input voltage, it makes the decoder's dimming feature less effective


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Ground lites make a nice addition to a locomotive . Are you going to go all the way and add ditch lites too ?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The more lights the better. I see that you have been using some ESU decoders. I don't see where they have any American sound files. What are you finding.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It sounds silly, but as far as I can tell, a loco like this would have been early for ditch lights. i've seen pictures of 44 tonners with ditch lights, but the W&OD sold its 44 tonners before ditch lights came into common use


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 18 Feb 2012 08:32 PM 
The more lights the better. I see that you have been using some ESU decoders. I don't see where they have any American sound files. What are you finding. 
Mike they have a decent set of American sound files--take a look here:

http://www.esu.eu/en/downloads/soun...us-sounds/ 

I've bought three of them, two steam files and a diesel. The 44 tonner sound file sounds right to me. I've been very impressed with the sound quality and the features. The thing that worries me a little is they have just announced a Loksound XL 4.0 decoder, but it's not out yet. Supposed to be out in the first quarter of 2012. Remonds me of QSI.

I've been impressed with ESU. I bought the "LokProgrammer" which lets you tweak the sound files really extensively. I'm still learning it.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I didn't get the the right spot, but I'll find it. Thanks.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

If you want to tone down the LED's a little try painting them with an orange or deep yellow.
I paint my red and bright white marker lights with both white and red as appropriate, I also paint the LED base black to help prevent "stray" light.
Seems to work alright and gives the desired effect e.g. the right light where you want it.
Cheers.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 18 Feb 2012 08:47 PM 
I didn't get the the right spot, but I'll find it. Thanks. 
Mike, that's really odd. 

Part of the issue is ESU switching from the the XL 3.5 to the 4.0. I'm trying to post the 3.5 sounds because the 3.5 is actually available at the moment. This link might work

http://www.esu.eu/en/downloads/soun...sound-v35/ 


At the link below you can find the 4.0 soundfiles, but they seem to be changing things so that you have to download the free lokprogrammer software to hear the sounds;

http://www.esu.eu/en/downloads/sounds/generation-4/


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I did get to the sound file list. They do have quite a few American sound files. Thanks


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

The lights also let the crew see the wheels at night so the knew if they were slipping when starting up.


----------

